# 2018 Hargreaves Rodeo 48th!



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

6/14 Thursday Captain's Meeting
6/15 Friday Fishing
6/16 Saturday Fishing
6/17 Awards Ceremony


Get tickets here:


http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/tickets/




Coastal Elevator Pelagic challenge is back - $1,000 prize!


Lionfish category is new:
http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/lionfish/




MULLET FISHERMAN: Byron Davison Memorial is new:
http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/byrondavisonmemorial/






..............


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hate im gonna miss it this year. I love tournaments that have a mullet category. Ive won and placed in several


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Today and tomorrow for tickets.


Reminder: if you plan on participating in the Lionfish challenge this year, you must attend the Captain's meeting tomorrow night.




......................


----------

